# Yak Anchor Buttons, Reel/Buoy for Hot Dog



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is my anchor hanging over the button on the port bow.










Here is the anchor line/buoy secured using a paddle holder. This effectively holds the anchor line while anchored. I simply flip the bungee off and the anchor line/buoy floats free from the yak and I am free to follow a fish.










This photo shows how the reel/buoy is rigged.










Photo shows the cutters and material I used for the buttons. I used a piece of 4X4" plastic fence post for the buttons. The hole cutters are 3/4" and 1-1/8". The 3/4" piece is a spacer for the line. You should be able to see how it is installed in the first photo.










I have 2 of these installed on the starboard side of my yak now. Photos show port side. I reinstalled my trolley on the port side this week. I was using buttons on both sides for a while but I find having both systems is more versatile and I also have both systems available if I need one or the other.



As always, if you have problems with the installation, I'll try to help.


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks a lot. Some times us older folks need a little help like pictures.

Charles ( Pensacola)


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Charles... you can also go to Home Depot and buy the small holder with line already on it. That is what a LOT of us use and it's cheap. It has two slots to hold the line when your winding it back up and it's made of plastic and lightweight. I think it's across from the stainless steel stuff... at least it is in Pace's.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

The reason for the "H" shaped winder made of PVC pipe is that it floats high. When you have to dump your anchor, it acts as a buoy so you don't loose your anchor. Paddle back to it after you've landed your fish.

Hey Hot Dog, I'm older than dirt. (66)


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

What are the dimensions of your line holder Ken?

I attached a piece of pool noodle to the line holder I have... and it floats. I used 4 SS D-rings with some vinyl strapping screwed into both sides of the yak so I could run the anchor line from the front to the back like a clothes line and all I have to do is... connectthe anchor line through the ring and it works GREAT. :letsdrink


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey, I'm right in there with Charles, a picture is worth a thousand ..... uh, whatchamacallits!!

That's a pretty nifty rig you decised there, Ken, a guy could make at least 4 lifetime's worth of buttons out of just one plastic fence post!! 

I have one question for you, if you attach the reel/float to your paddle bungee, and you are not paddling when you are using the anchor/float (that is attached to the paddle bungee),what do you do with your paddle?? I am not sure I have enough room on either side of my Redfish for another paddle tiedown (I already have an anchor trolley on the starboard side) and without another one somewhere, I am just back to trying to balance my paddle inside the kayak somewhere or trying to wedge it up forward under a piece of rope that I have stretched back from the forward handle for use to tie up to a dock.


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

> *SheYakFishr (8/12/2008)*What are the dimensions of your line holder Ken?
> 
> I attached a piece of pool noodle to the line holder I have... and it floats. I used 4 SS D-rings with some vinyl strapping screwed into both sides of the yak so I could run the anchor line from the front to the back like a clothes line and all I have to do is... connectthe anchor line through the ring and it works GREAT. :letsdrink


OK, Pam, now you know better than that!!! C'mon, cough up some photos so Charles and I can understand what you just said!!! :blush:


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks Pam. Are you a member of the GCKAFA? I hope to go to the meeting on the 28th if I am not out of town. I am new to kayaks and need to learn a lot.

Charles ( Pensacola)


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah, your rig ought to work great too. As best I remember, The bars in the winder are about 12" apart. The pipe is 1" light wall.

I have a much larger winder I use on my son's Panga so we can release quick when fishing Keys bridges for Tarpon.

I have lots of PVC laying around. My son and I have 80+ PVC tips for fishing and boating already illustrated. Hopefully we'll get the rest done soon. I'd like to get these E-books done. Hopefully they will make some bucks so my retirement will be a little sweeter. Right now, times are mighty tough.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll have to dig up those pics... I think they are in the "rigging" section in the GCKFA forum. I'm sure you have seen them already.

Charles... I don't really go to Pensacola very much any more... with gas prices, it's a drive from downtown Milton to that area of town.. plus.... if I'm going to go INTO town, I'd better be on my way fishing. :doh :letsdrink


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

> *captken (8/12/2008)*
> 
> Hopefully they will make some bucks so my retirement will be a little sweeter. Right now, times are mighty tough.


I hope you do very well with it... it will haveAWESOME TIPS!!!I have no idea what I'm going to do for any "extra" income. Yep... I hear ya... times ARE tough.:reallycrying


----------



## Beefisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks captken for the pictures and run down on that line holder. I use a simular holder but I used 45s and the cross pvc and made it like an X. Its smaller and less parts but works the same way, toss and float. Lovethe button idea. You just solved a couple of other problems for me as well.

Love all of your other gizmologicoial ideas as well. Please don't stop now.

Fair leads and tight lines.

Larry


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't have the smaller - closer-up pictures of it on this computer. If you look closely... you can see the D ring with the line running through it... even tho in this pic, I had just added them so the line was veryloose. I used 4" of vinyl strapping, folded it twice then used a ss washer and screwed them in. This way, you can run the line and move the yak where ever you want on each side. To change sides... back the yak up... then attach it on the other side through the larger ring.. which in my case... then attaches to a quick release wedge. (can't think of the correct name right now)...


















Sorry to hijack this thread.... :doh


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Whew, ya took the heat off me that time, Pam!

OK, since it's now officially Pam's fault for "highjacking" the threadoke, here is a link to her other photos of her anchor rig.

http://www.gulfcoastkayakfishing.com/forum_v2.2/mbbs22/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=1256&mid=9288#M9288

Aw, what the hey, it's all about anchoring anyway, eh??


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

It took a while to read all the replies this morning. My computer is in the shop and I am using an old one my wife uses for her quilting design programs. I needed a bunch more memory to effectively run some of the huge programs I am using for the E-Books. I had to figure out how to log in too.

Anyhow---I can't remember the last time I used my paddle holder for anything but to hold my anchor. My paddle lays across my lap because it is instantly available there. The paddle makes a good emergency "pontoon" if I need it. Also handy to swat alligators and Great Whites.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Charles.. (Hotdog)... If you click on the below link.. you will also see in the picture prior to mine, the chartruese line and black holder I was telling you about from Home Depot. It might be 6" wide... not for sure, as I haven't looked at it for a while. I keep forgetting to bring the anchor when I go out but next time I will bring it. I also use it to stationary fish at the 3 mile bridge.. thus the need for more line on it, since that is around 30' deep. I'm pretty sure it has 75'... if anyone knows... please correct me. :doh









http://www.gulfcoastkayakfishing.com/forum_v2.2/mbbs22/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=1256&mid=9288#M9288

Hey Ken.... Are you located around Miami or here? Just wondering.


----------

